# Question related to Airtel 3G Dongle



## ajayashish (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,
My father is using a 3G dongle in Kolkata. He recently came to Bangalore for 2-3 months.

His subscription is expiring today and I have following question
1. Is there any grace period for recharge
2. Can he use he dongle in Bangalore

Please let me know if anyone is using this service


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 23, 2012)

yes, he can do the same....
just you need recharge the number by KOLKATA approved 3G recharge if he wish to use the Kolkata based sim.

As per your questions :-
1. Is there any grace period for recharge
-> No
2. Can he use he dongle in Bangalore
-> Yes , he can buy an Airtel Bangalore and use the same  but i don't think it would be necessary
as he can use the Kolkata itself, as Airtel provides 3G Roaming free on their network across India.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 23, 2012)

In prepaid connection we do have a grace period like 2-3 months after which the number gets deactivated if recharge is not done. 

Is there no such term in prepaid 3G dongle case.


----------

